# Blank shirt w/ different color thread



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm looing for Shirt one color and thread different color supplier help?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

American Apparel has a couple of options. Hanes use to have one, but i think they discontinued it.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

WHICH AA cause they are expensive.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

WholesalePrint said:


> WHICH AA cause they are expensive.


Well, you didn't say it had to be cheap. 

Wholesale AA, don't go by the prices on their website.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

The problem with AA is that where I'm located I have to have it shipped to me adding cost and most of their stuff is either to thin or polyester blended


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, now we are getting somewhere. So we are looking for an inexpensive, heavyweight, non-poly, contrasting stitch tee that has free shipping or can be picked up locally. What else do you need it to be?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Were located 15 minutes from NES or bodek so unless they carry it I don't think it will age a 9option. Any ideas Splat?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Since you have isolated where you need to purchase from, why not check out there websites or catalogs to see if they have what you want. Or better yet, just call them and see if they offer it or can source it for you as a private label program.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

huh lol Your right a simple phone call should do lol


----------

